# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > أحكام المحكمة الدستورية >  قضية رقم 5 لسنة 2  قضائية  المحكمة الدستورية العليا "تفسير"

## هيثم الفقى

*نص الحكم*
------------------
*باسم الشعب**المحكمة الدستورية العليا**           بالجلسة العلنية المنعقدة يوم 4 ابريل سنة 1981م*
*برئاسة السيد المستشار/ فاروق محمود سيف النصر                  رئيس المحكمة*
*وحضور السادة المستشارين : محمد فهمى حسن عشرى وكمال سلامة عبد الله ود. فتحى عبد الصبور ومحمد على راغب بليغ ومصطفى جميل مرسى وممدوح مصطفى حسن.     أعضاء*
*وحضور السيد المستشار .د / محمد عوض المر                       المفوض*
*وحضور السيد/ سيد عبد البارى إبراهيم                                  أمين السر*
*أصدرت الحكم الآتى**فى طلب التفسير رقم 5 لسنة 2 قضائية* *"الإجراءات"**          ورد إلى المحكمة بتاريخ 3 ديسمبر سنة 1980 كتاب السيد وزير العدل بطلب تفسير نص كل من المادة الأولى من القانون رقم 371 لسنة 1953 الخاص بالمعادلات الدراسية، والمادة الثالثة والبند (21) من المادة الرابعة من المرسوم الصادر فى 6 أغسطس سنة 1953، وذلك بناء على طلب السيد رئيس  مجلس الوزراء بكتابه المؤرخ 24 أغسطس سنة 1980.*
*          وبعد تحضير الطلب أودعت هيئة المفوضين تقريراً برأيها.*
*          ونظر الطلب على النحو الموضح بمحضر الجلسة، حيث التزمت هيئة المفوضين رأيها، وقررت المحكمة اصدار القرار بجلسة اليوم.*
*المحكمة**          بعد الاطلاع على الأوراق والمداولة.*
*حيث إن الطلب استوفى أوضاعه القانونية.*
*وحيث إن رئيس مجلس الوزراء طلب تفسير النصوص المتعلقة بتقييم دبلوم الدراسات التكميلية التجارية العالية لبيان ما إذا كان يعتبر مؤهلا عاليا أم إنه من المؤهلات فوق المتوسطة، حسما لما ثار من خلاف فى التطبيق حول تقييم هذا المؤهل، وأورد فى المذكرات المرفقة بكتابه إلى وزير العدل فى هذا الصدد ما نصت عليه المادة الأولى من القانون رقم 371 لسنة 1953 بشأن المعادلات الدراسية، والمادة الثالثة والبند (21) من المادة الرابعة من المرسوم الصادر فى 6 أغسطس سنة 1953، كما عرض إلى ما تضمنه فى هذا الشأن كل من القانون رقم 83 لسنة 1973 بتسوية حالة بعض العاملين من حملة المؤهلات الدراسية والقانون رقم 11 لسنة 1975 باصدار قانون تصحيح أوضاع العاملين المدنيين بالدولة والقطاع العام.*
*وحيث إنه يبين من تقصى التشريعات المتعاقبة التى نظمت تقييم دبلوم الدراسات التكميلية التجارية العالية أن وزير المعارف العمومية أصدر فى 17 نوفمبر سنة 1946 القرار الوزارى رقم 7066 لسنة 1946 بشأن اعادة تنظيم الدراسات التكميلية لخريجى مدارس التجارة المتوسطة متضمنا انشاء دراسات تجارية تكميلية لخريجى مدارس التجارة المتوسطة اعتباراً من العام الدراسى 1946- 1947، ثم أرسل فى 7 نوفمبر سنة 1949 كتابا إلى وزير المالية أوضح فيه أنه بناء على المذكرة التى رفعها المعهد العالى للعلوم المالية والتجارية الذى نظم هذه الدراسات ووضع لها المناهج على اعتبار أنها دراسات عالية وأشرف عليها، فقد قررت الوزارة بقرارها المذكور اعتبار مؤهل من جاز هذه الدراسات معادلا للدبلوم الذى كان يمنحه المعهد العالى للتجارة، وانتهى إلى طلب اتخاذ الاجراءات اللازمة نحو اقرار اعتبار هذا الدبلوم من الدبلومات العالية يعين الحاصل عليها فى الدرجة السادسة المخفضة بمرتب عشرة جنيهات ونصف، وإذ عرض الأمر على مجلس الوزراء بجلسته المنعقدة بتاريخ 8 أكتوبر سنة 1950 وافق على ما طلبته وزارة المعارف العمومية فى هذا الشأن. غير أن المجلس أصدر بتاريخ أول يوليو سنة 1951 قرارا عدل به عن قراره السابق وقرر منح الحاصلين على هذا المؤهل الدرجة السابعة بمرتب شهرى مقداره عشرة جنيهات، إلا أنه مالبث أن عاد فى 2، 9ديسمبر سنة 1951 إلى تأكيد قراره الأول بمنحهم الدرجة السادسة براتب مقداره عشرة جنيهات ونصف شهرياً. وفى 22 يوليو سنة 1953 صدر القانون رقم 371 لسنة 1953 الخاص بالمعادلات الدراسية ونص فى المادة الأولى منه على أنه " استثناء من أحكام القانون رقم 210 لسنة 1951 بشأن نظام موظفى الدولة، يعتبر حملة المؤهلات المحددة فى الجدول المرافق لهذا القانون، فى الدرجة وبالماهية أو المكافأة المحددة لمؤهل كل منهم وفقا لهذا الجدول. وتحدد أقدمية كل منهم فى تلك الدرجة من تاريخ تعيينه بالحكومة أو من تاريخ حصوله على المؤهل أيهما أقرب تاريخا، مع مراعاة الأقدميات النسبية الاعتبارية المشار إليها فى المادتين 6، 7 من هذا القانون بالنسبة لحملة المؤهلات المحددة بهما.." وقد جاء بالبند 33 من الجدول المرافق المشار إليه أن دبلوم التجارة التكميلية العالية قدر له عشرة جنيهات ونصف فى الدرجة السادسة. كما نصت المادة الثانية منه على أن "لا يسرى حكم المادة السابقة الا على الموظفين الذين عينوا قبل أول يوليو سنة 1952 وكانوا قد حصلوا على المؤهلات المشار إليها فى المادة السابقة قبل ذلك التاريخ أيضا، وبشرط أن يكونوا موجودين بالفعل فى خدمة الحكومة وقت نفاذ هذا القانون".*
*وحيث إن مفاد ما تقدم أن دبلوم التجارة التكميلية العالية انشئ فى 17 نوفمبر سنة 1946 بقرار وزير المعارف رقم 7066 لسنة 1946، ثم أقر مجلس الوزراء بتاريخ 8 أكتوبر سنة 1950 تقييم وزارة المعارف له تقييما علميا باعتباره دبلوما عاليا، كما أن قرارات المجلس الصادرة فى 2، 9 ديسمبر سنة 1950 قدرته تقديرا ماليا بمنح حملته الدرجة السادسة بمرتب شهرى مقداره عشرة جنيهات ونصف، وإذ صدر قانون المعادلات الدراسية بعد ذلك لتصفية الأوضاع السابقة عليه فى شأن معادلات الدارسة بعد ذلك لتصفية الأوضاع السابقة عليه فى شأن معادلات الشهادات الدراسية، أقر بدوره هذا التقدير المالى وحل بذلك محل قرارات مجلس الوزراء المشار إليها. ولما كانت قوانين موظفى الدولة السارية آنذاك تعتبر الدرجة السادسة درجة بداية التعيين فى الكادر العالى، وتجعل منها درجة ترقية فحسب فى الكادر المتوسط، وكانت هذه القوانين تشترط للتعيين فى تلك الدرجة الحصول على دبلوم عال أو درجة جامعية، فإن مقتضى ذلك أن قرارات مجلس الوزراء ومن بعدها قانون المعادلات الدراسية قد أقرت اعتبار دبلوم التجارة التكميلية العالية مؤهلا عاليا. ولاينال من ذلك خفض بداية مرتب الدرجة السادسة بالنسبة لحملته، أو منح حاملى الشهادات العالية والمؤهلات الجامعية أقدمية اعتبارية بالنسبة للحاصلين على هذا الدبلوم، لأن خفض الراتب أو التمييز فى الأقدمية لا ينفى أن درجة بداية التعيين- التى ترتبط بالتقييم المالى لهذا المؤهل- هى الدرجة السادسة الواردة فى الكادر العالى والمقررة للمؤهلات العالية.*
*لما كان ذلك، وكان لايحاج بأن هذا المؤهل لم يرد بين الشهادات والمؤهلات التى نصت المادة الثالثة من المرسوم الصادر من بعد فى 6 أغسطس سنة 1953 على صلاحية أصحابها فى التقدم للترشيح لوظائف الكادر الادارى والفنى العالى، فى حين أن البند (21) من المادة الرابعة من ذلك المرسوم اعتمد هذا المؤهل للترشيح لوظائف الدرجة السابعة الفنية بالكادر الفنى المتوسط، ذلك أن المشرع عاد واصدر القرار الجمهورى رقم 2022 لسنة 1964 الذى نص على أن تنقل إلى الكادر العالى (الفنى والادارى) جميع الدرجات السادسة فما فوقها فى الكادر المتوسط (الفنى والكتابى) التى يشغلها موظفون حصلوا حتى نهاية سنة 1957 على مؤهلات دراسية قدر لها الدرجة السادسة قبل العمل بمرسوم 6 أغسطس سنة 1953 ، ثم أصدر القانون رقم 83 لسنة 1973 بشأن تسوية حالة بعض العاملين من حملة المؤهلات الدارسية ونص فى مادته الأولى على أن تسرى أحكامه على العاملين المدنيين بالجهاز الادارى للدولة والهيئات العامة الحاصلين على المؤهلات المحددة فى الجدول المرفق به- ومنها مؤهل التجارة التكميلية العالية- ولم تسو حالاتهم طبقا لأحكام القانون رقم 371 لسنة 1953 الخاص بالمعادلات الدراسية بسب عدم توفر كل أو بعض الشروط المنصوص عليها فى المادة الثانية منه السابق الاشارة إليها، كما نص فى مادته الثانية على أن يمنح العاملون المنصوص عليهم فى المادة الأولى منه الدرجة والماهية المحددة فى الجدول المرفق بالقانون رقم 371 لسنة 1953 سالف الذكر وذلك من تاريخ تعيينهم أو حصولهم على المؤهل أيهما أقرب وأن تتدرج مرتباتهم وترقياتهم واقدمياتهم على هذا الأساس، وسوى بذلك بين من عين من حملة دبلوم التجارة التكميلية العالية فى الدرجة السادسة براتب شهرى مقدارة عشرة جنيهات ونصف فى ظل قانون المعادلات الدراسية وبين من عين منهم فى الدرجة السابعة بالكادر الفنى المتوسط طبقا لمرسوم 6 أغسطس سنة 1953 فرفع هؤلاء إلى درجة أولئك على النحو السالف بيانه، وذلك- وكما جاء بمذكرته الايضاحية- "رغبة غى إزالة التفرقة واعمالا للمساواة بين من يحملون ذات المؤهل الدراسى الواحد" وهو مايكشف بوضوح عن اتجاه المشرع منذ سنة 1964 إلى اقرار الوضع السابق لحملة هذا المؤهل فى ظل قانون المعادلات الدراسية رقم 371 لسنة 1953، ورغبته فى إزالة كل أثر لمرسوم 6 أغسطس سنة 1953 فى شأن تقييم هذا المؤهل، وبالتالى استمرار اعتباره مؤهلا عاليا.*
*لما كان ماتقدم، وكان القانون رقم 11 لسنة 1975 باصدار قانون تصحيح أوضاع العاملين المدنيين بالدولة والقطاع العام قد نص فى الفقرة (أ) من المادة الثانية منه على أنه لا يجوز أن يترتب على تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون المسا بالتقييم المالى للشهادات الدراسية المدنية والعسكرية طبقا للتشريعات الصادرة قبل نشر هذا القانون ما لم يكن تطبيق احكامه أفضل للعامل، فإن مؤدى ذلك وجوب الاعتداد بتقييم دبلوم التجارة التكميلية العالية طبقا لأحكام قانون المعادلات الدراسية رقم 371 لسنة 1953 وللقانون رقم 83 لسنة 1973 المشار إليهما- والصادرين قبل نشر القانون رقم 11 لسنة 1975- باعتباره من المؤهلات العالية على ما سلف بيانه * 
*لهذه الأسباب**          وبعد الاطلاع على المادة الأولى من القانون رقم 371 لسنة 1953 الخاص بالمعادلات الدراسية.*
*          وعلى المادتين الأولى والثانية من القانون رقم 83 لسنة 1973 بشأن تسوية حالة بعض العاملين من حملة المؤهلات الدراسية.*
*          وعلى الفقرة (أ) من المادة الثانية من القانون رقم 11 لسنة 1975 باصدار قانون تصحيح أوضاع العاملين المدنيين بالدولة والقطاع العام.*
*قررت المحكمة**أن المشرع يعتبر دبلوم التجارة التكميلية العالية من المؤهلات العالية.*

----------

